# Elvian School, Reading Feb '14



## mookster (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes another one from here! Seeing LittleOz's post spurred me on to organise a last minute little trip out today to revisit a location I first had a brief walk around in the tail end of 2010, only a few weeks after the main modern school building closed. That trip, both the older buildings were sealed tight so only externals happened but three-and-a-half years on I finally got in!

To say the place is a death trap would be kind to death traps, most of the flooring is long gone along with the windows, the highlight by far is the staircase in the Prep School which has miraculously survived pretty much intact. The Italianate-style Senior School has faired a lot worse and is only just hanging in there with some of the most extreme natural decay I've ever seen.

A nice chilled wander on what would have been an otherwise boring Sunday.

Prep School

















































Senior School

































More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157640733053133/


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 9, 2014)

As you said, a little bit gone, but I like it, great shots of the stairs


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Still some nice woodwork left around the stairs,great images.


----------



## mookster (Feb 10, 2014)

Cheers guys


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 10, 2014)

cant beat a bit of carved wood great shots


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2014)

Really like the first photo.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice clean shots, as always and you found some interesting angles I missed. The senior school is certainly past its best and I'm not sure what's holding those stairs up!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 13, 2014)

Did you find the secret cellar?


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 15, 2014)

The stairs and the wood panelling in the hall are lovely


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2014)

Stunning stairway!!!


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 11, 2014)

I can picture that heavy metal thing (fridge?) dropping through each floor to the bottom as they decay 
I do love the carvings on the stairs!


----------



## buseng (Apr 11, 2014)

ZeaJane said:


> I can picture that heavy metal thing (fridge?) dropping through each floor to the bottom as they decay
> I do love the carvings on the stairs!



Looks more like a safe, so even heavier.
Saying that it may already be on the ground floor anyway.


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 11, 2014)

buseng said:


> Looks more like a safe, so even heavier.
> Saying that it may already be on the ground floor anyway.



I was thinking it was a safe, but I guess I decided a fridge was more probable. Either way, it it'd do some damage if it wasn't on ground floor!


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 12, 2014)

It is a safe (locked) so probably hasn't moved far from its original location, especially as it's as big as a fridge.


----------



## PageOne (Jun 2, 2014)

How does a building get into such a state after just 3 years? 

The owners of this board should change the name to Crime Watch as the people responsible for just leaving these buildings should be exposed and made to repay the money lost to the tax payer.


----------



## collerz (Jun 11, 2014)

Love the coloured glass in the 3rd and 4th pictures and the photos at the top and the foot of the stairs.
Awesome work.


----------



## Potter (Jun 14, 2014)

Great to see stained glass still intact, and that must have been a lovely site at one time. Just how could it end up like that?


----------

